# Malaysian trip



## yakman (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi, thought I could share some photographs from a recent stay in Malaysia. Any help with identifying the following would be much appreciated. Hope you like them.

1. Colourful spider. (photographed in Penang)






2.Long legged spider. (photographed in Perhentian.)






3. Large spider, maybe a type of huntsman. Common. Found at night by
eye shine. (Photographed in Penang.)






4. The worlds least inviting handrail. Cockroaches in Gomantong Caves, 
(Sabah, Borneo.)






5. Man-faced bug. (Penang.)






6. I think this is a male and female of the same species. The underside of the female was bright orange. Common around rural buildings. (Penang)






7. This is possibly a Malaysian Orange Huntsman. Found among pathside vegetation at Waterfall Gardens. (Penang)






8. Big angry spider, type unknown (Penang)






9. Type of tarantula. It joined us in a shelter during a really heavy storm. (Taiping)


----------



## ahas (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice pics.  5th bug' s beautiful.

Fred


----------



## alupihan (Sep 1, 2008)

did you see any centipedes?


----------



## lhystrix (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice images!

Heres my thoughts:
1. Argiope versicolor
2. Tama or Hersilia 
6. Herennia multipuncta (you're right, male and female)

3,7,8 are Sparassids


----------



## yakman (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for your comments.

I should have guessed the St.Andrews Cross spider, 
coming from the UK. The webs we saw did have a patterned
cross radiating from the centre.

I never expected anyone to identify the long legged spider on the mouldy
wall in Perhentian. I hadn't even noticed the 'long tail'. Thanks
Jeff h. (What do the fangs belong to in your banner?)

Have posted some images on the 'myriapods' thread for alupihan.
I dont seem to have come across that many centipedes-sorry.


----------



## josh_r (Sep 2, 2008)

i vote nemesid for #9


----------



## Arthur (Sep 14, 2008)

yakman said:


> 9. Type of tarantula. It joined us in a shelter during a really heavy storm. (Taiping)


Don't you think quantity of the spider legs has been transformed into quality?


----------



## Scourge (Sep 14, 2008)

Same species as number 6? Photographed in Sarawak.


----------



## lhystrix (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes, same genus at least.
Nice specimen.



yakman said:


> (What do the fangs belong to in your banner?)


A purseweb spider, Sphodros. Impressive, but unfortunately small, spiders.


----------



## yakman (Oct 20, 2008)

The species in Sarawak look to be more colourful than the spiders we saw. However they were bright orange on the underside.


----------

